# I need a long screw



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Now that I have your attention its actually what I want. It needs to be number 4 or 6 and about 3" long. (at least 2.75") and I need 6. Such a thing used to be available for screwing light fittings to old fashioned ceilings - the ones made of plaster and lathe not dry lining plasterboard. Nowadays or should I say screwfixdays a small diameter screw is only available in shorter lengths.

Anyone know where I could get some from


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I think I've got some Frank. I'll go down to the shed in a minute and have a look.

Watch this space 

(Edit) You can stop watching now!!

Unfortunately the ones I was thinking of are thin enough but a bit too short. :evil:

The next nearest is 5 x 80mm which are long enough but might be a bit too fat. :evil: :evil:

Mr Sod is on duty again!!! You are welcome to a few 5 x 80s if they are any good to you. PM your address and I'll send them.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> Anyone know where I could get some from


I've got a box of 3" x 6 which I got from Wickes. I won't be offering to send it to you however.

Dougie.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

No Zebadee I've got 5x80 mm but thanks for offer

its more like 3x80 I need

Dougie

Thanks for the heads up about Wickes though we've got one of those I'll nip out and see. Are you sure they are no 6 not 6mm?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Sally oh dear your post title was so tempting !!!!!!

Yes we have got some, if you give Glenn Harris a ring on 01-580-881288 and mention MHF, he will send you half a dozen free gratis.

Regards


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thank you Peter I have phoned

BTW Sally is the name of the van (its a Trafic geddit?)

and she's the one needing the screw(s)


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> Are you sure they are no 6 not 6mm?


Typical fussy bl**dy engineer question.

They're 6s, not 6mm. :wink:

Dougie.


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

You could always use the Birmingham type ones with no threads. They do need a special tool to hammer them in though!


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

> You could always use the Birmingham type ones with no threads. They do need a special tool to hammer them in though!


'Ere......watch it...........I'm a Brummy!! :wink:


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Oyme a Brummy too
A hammer has been a Birmingham screwdriver as long as I can remember.
Since it went really black over Bill's mothers, in fact.


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

If you want to buy a kipper tie in B'ham, go to a cafe


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

dbh1961 said:


> If you want to buy a kipper tie in B'ham, go to a cafe


 

Hadn't heard that one.

Dougie.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Frank if you are not sorted yet I have some 70 mm x 4 gauge c/sunk or some 5 gauge x 90 mm round headed self drilling/tappers (they have a drill bit on he end)(Will post first class tomoz if you want)Also I will be picking up some 4g/ 90 mm on tues if you can wait that long.
terry


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi maddie

I think I'm sorted with JohnCross (but awaiting confirmation phone call) out of interest 4 and 5 gauge how does that compare with metric or imperial screw sizes? The ones I'm looking for are very thin. Even our specialist hardware shop which still sells stuff in brown paper bags don't know where to get them.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Frank not sure on that, but we use them on plastic windows and they are v/thin compared to any screws I use with wood (joiner)If I need anything long & thin (to get right in :lol: )these are the thinest long screws I have come across.If I need any I usualy nick a few from my mates factory :lol: It's ok we were best mates at school and he still borrows and forgets to return tools etc :lol: indeed he still has my 4 in wide makita power plane(aprox£350) from about 10 or more yrs ago,he is still finding it :wink: 
If it is any use they are( about) a little thinner than the electical screws that hold socket faces on and the screw thread will just hold the face on.I have a square that had a slot that told you what gauge screws were but it is safe in the garage,so I may find it when I do another van and have to tidy it out to make another mess  
terry
PS I may have a few of the v/thin 90 mm in there if I have a good scrounge tommorow,which I can post you if you send me (PM) your address? It is no prob and I owe your a favour for helping /doing my Avatar plus they allways come in handy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi Sally, bet brownhills would not come up and offered to help.and one could say it was a Swift reply. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

On behalf of Sallytrafic I'd just like to thank all who offered screws, whether on this thread or by pm) 

Put it like this if she ever needs a screw again I'll know where to come.

:lol:


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I think this thread was going the wrong way!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

bigfoot said:


> I think this thread was going the wrong way!!! :lol: :lol:


_honi soit qui mal y pense_


----------

